# Newbie cycle question



## lefty110 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm currently in the process of seettinng up a 12G nano cube as a saltwater tank. I was given the tank for free. I've been keeping freshwater tanks ranging from 2.5 to 80G for several years now. I know this will not be easy but I want to try it. Iam planning on only keeping either one small clownfish or one firefish in this tank. I currently have approx 20lbs of live rock and about a 2.5 inch live sand bed in the tank. I started a fishless cycle about a week ago my amonia was .50 three days ago but has been 0 the last three days. The nitrites were 5.0 3 days ago but for the last 2 days have been 0. The nitrate were 40 three days ago but for the last 2 days have been 0. I read that it could take 4-8 weeks for a tank to cycle. Is this a fake out by my tank or has it really cycled this fast? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's cycled. The whole POINT of live sand & live rock is to make it cycle in a big hurry.
I'd do a 50% water change before doing anything else, though, since a lot of junk you don't test for is no doubt fouling the water anyway. After that you should be ready to rock & roll.


----------



## lefty110 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks, Theoldsalt for the advice, I was going to do a water change but wasn't sure how much to do. :fish:


----------

